# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  The Establishment Has Their Panties In A Bunch!

## Sola_Fide

"We're Republicans!"

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Yeah, they are mad their party is growing.

----------


## CaptUSA

anyway, you can shrink that down so it can be read?

----------


## specsaregood

> We are the Republican Party and we have our primary election on May 22.  We are for lower taxes, less government, free enterprise, and the protection of our second amendment rights.


Then you and your party are failures.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> anyway, you can shrink that down so it can be read?


Sorry about that.  I'm on a phone right now.  I'll try to post the text when I can find it.

----------


## tsai3904

> anyway, you can shrink that down so it can be read?

----------


## specsaregood

Interesting that he capitalizes Republican everywhere, but not Libertarian.

----------


## Travlyr

Somebody should send him a copy of this Republican Party Platform.

----------


## TruthisTreason

I sent him a message on Facebook:




> You don't decide who a republican is or what makes a person a republican. When a person fills out his party registration, that individual decides. 
> 
>  "I believe the very heart and soul of conservatism is libertarianism..."--Ronald Reagan.


This is something I have to tell a lot of establishment hacks!

----------


## BamaFanNKy

I messaged him as well:

As I am someone that as a kid helped Bunning win Congressional office, as someone who worked on Ernie Fletcher's Staff in 2000 for Congress, as someone who is a close to Sen Paul who helped his campaign, as someone who's family helped get Goldwater the nomination in 1964 on his campaign staff, as someone who's grandparents were on Reagan for Governor's staff in California.... I must say your letter is one of ignorance. Libertarians are the backbone of Conservatism as Goldwater and Reagan both recognized. You are pushing people away from the party and should be ashamed and resign. Your job is to grow not destroy the party.

----------


## TruthisTreason

> I messaged him as well:
> 
> As I am someone that as a kid helped Bunning win Congressional office, as someone who worked on Ernie Fletcher's Staff in 2000 for Congress, as someone who is a close to Sen Paul who helped his campaign, as someone who's family helped get Goldwater the nomination in 1964 on his campaign staff, as someone who's grandparents were on Reagan for Governor's staff in California.... I must say your letter is one of ignorance. Libertarians are the backbone of Conservatism as Goldwater and Reagan both recognized. You are pushing people away from the party and should be ashamed and resign. *Your job is to grow not destroy the party.*


Zinger!

----------


## kill the banks

> I messaged him as well:
> 
> As I am someone that as a kid helped Bunning win Congressional office, as someone who worked on Ernie Fletcher's Staff in 2000 for Congress, as someone who is a close to Sen Paul who helped his campaign, as someone who's family helped get Goldwater the nomination in 1964 on his campaign staff, as someone who's grandparents were on Reagan for Governor's staff in California.... I must say your letter is one of ignorance. Libertarians are the backbone of Conservatism as Goldwater and Reagan both recognized. You are pushing people away from the party and should be ashamed and resign. Your job is to grow not destroy the party.



good for you

----------


## BamaFanNKy

He messaged me back. See below:

----------


## Sola_Fide

> He messaged me back. See below:


I just laughed out loud....

----------


## RonRules

> He messaged me back. See below:


BRB, busy with Charlie Cheater right now.

----------


## Jeremy

Okay so the question is do we have a real conservative to replace this guy with?

----------


## jkr

what kind of retarded bull$#@! is THAT?
is he 4?

wOw

----------


## tsai3904

> Okay so the question is do we have a real conservative to replace this guy with?


We need to make a huge push to get everyone involved in local politics.  In some states, its so easy to become a voting member of your local GOP.  I'm not sure about the rules in Kentucky but without getting involved, people like Kevin Sell will continue to be in power.

If anyone knows how to become a voting member within the County GOPs in Kentucky, please explain it here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...our-County-GOP

----------


## jFico89

> He messaged me back. See below:


Wow! Unbelievable.  Lets brainstorm a plan to replace this guy.

----------


## Jeremy

IMO the PAC should make a statement saying they have no connections to the Libertarian Party and have never even supported a LP candidate, etc.

----------


## James Madison

> He messaged me back. See below:


Based on recent history, the GOP has already dropped enough bombs for the foreseeable future.

----------


## Lishy

Whaaaaa!?!?!?!?!?

WHaaa

Whaaaa

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!

*aneurysm*

So the republicans are for less government... But they want _more_ government police!?!?!? 

Libertarian NOT Republicanism!?!?

Whaaaaaa-
WHaaaaaa

Whaaaaaaatttttt-----*aneurysm*

An honest question here. Did Kevin Sell pass College? His logic doesn't make sense... Maybe he failed reading comprehension?

----------


## Jeremy

> Whaaaaa!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> WHaaa
> 
> Whaaaa
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!
> 
> *aneurysm*
> ...


He thinks if you say you support liberty it means you are a member of the Libertarian Party.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I don't know why but this whole thing just gives me the giggles.

----------


## Lishy

> He thinks if you say you support liberty it means you are a member of the Libertarian Party.


There is no way he passed school. Maybe he got elected by some fluke? 

But with his recent statements, it's worth calling him a ignorant redneck who can't read.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> IMO the PAC should make a statement saying they have no connections to the Libertarian Party and have never even supported a LP candidate, etc.


jFico89,  that might be a good idea^^^

----------


## jFico89

> jFico89,  that might be a good idea^^^


We are trying to ignore the smears and be the bigger man but we may end up needing to make that declaration.  Thanks Sola.

----------


## jmdrake

How can you want less government and yet want the government arresting people for victimless crimes and regulating and licensing personal relationships?  Oh wait, this is probably a "Rick Santorum" small government republican.  (wink wink)

----------


## TruthisTreason

He blocked me from sending him further messages after I pointed out he was attacking free speech--something that we protect, according to our Republican platform.

----------


## aclove

Someone just message him back the following:

"Congratulations.  You have just painted a gigantic target on your own back.  The first order of business for our movement in the 4th District (after electing Thomas Massie, of course) will be to replace you as 4th District Chair.  Once you and the entire District Executive Committee have been replaced with members of our movement, _we'll_ make sure to tell _you_ what it is to be a Republican.

Enjoy what remains of your term.  The countdown starts today."

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Someone just message him back the following:
> 
> "Congratulations.  You have just painted a gigantic target on your own back.  The first order of business for our movement in the 4th District (after electing Thomas Massie, of course) will be to replace you as 4th District Chair.  Once you and the entire District Executive Committee have been replaced with members of our movement, _we'll_ make sure to tell _you_ what it is to be a Republican.
> 
> Enjoy what remains of your term.  The countdown starts today."


Did someone just send that to him?  Hahaha....

----------


## LibertyEagle

> He messaged me back. See below:




He is protecting the Republican Party, but to hell with the country.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Someone just message him back the following:
> 
> "Congratulations.  You have just painted a gigantic target on your own back.  The first order of business for our movement in the 4th District (after electing Thomas Massie, of course) will be to replace you as 4th District Chair.  Once you and the entire District Executive Committee have been replaced with members of our movement, _we'll_ make sure to tell _you_ what it is to be a Republican.
> 
> Enjoy what remains of your term.  The countdown starts today."


No, don't warn him.  Just DO it.

----------


## Michigan11

Kevin Sell "out"

hahaha, don't let him know, just like ^^^^^^^^ said.

Remember art of war

----------


## jFico89

Liberty Lovers, please like us on Facebook!

http://www.facebook.com/LibertyForAllSuperPac

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Liberty Lovers, please like us on Facebook!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/LibertyForAllSuperPac


Bump^^^

----------


## Michigan11

> Liberty Lovers, please like us on Facebook!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/LibertyForAllSuperPac


Done!

----------


## BamaFanNKy

For the record..... he was a friendly to some of our movement in 2010. They even helped organize for him. Now, those people will move to replace him. He as well blocked me after this:

Me: The Libertarian message was endorsed by Reagan as the Heart of Conservativism. Glad to see you confirmed that you believe Reagan was wrong as well as Goldwater and our sitting Senator. Again, you show that you are not concerned with growing the party but protecting a few of a party.

Kevin Sell: Nobody is right all of the time and lots of people take quotes out of context. The libertarian party has its own organization so why don't they run their own candidates? I believe you are wrong.

Me: So you now admit Reagan and Goldwater had it wrong. I am glad you are verbally admitting you wish those of a libertarian bent to leave the GOP. Thanks.

Kevin Sell: I didn't admit anything. You are taking my response out of context like the others. If the libertarian bend is for legalizing drug use and gay marriage (as outlined in your platform), then absolutely.

Me: You'er confusing the libertarian party with Libertarian philosphy. Again, you said nobody is right directly after I said Goldwater and Reagan. So yes, you did admit they were wrong. Also, why would you oppose Super Pacs being involved? Do you have something against what our Senior Senator did to protect freedom of speech?

Kevin Sell: No, I am fairly certain those things are mentioned by section as the agenda. Oh, but you are saying you are not really the party, just one that follows the philosophy. That dog won't hunt. Nice having the disagreement, but I have to go-need to handle some business issues before COB.

Facebook: You can no longer message Kevin Sell.

----------


## DGambler

What a coward. Also, in his letter, he says he supports less government.... Isn't one way to do that by getting the government out of our bedrooms and cease letting them dictate what we can put in our bodies? 

Somebody send him the figures on what it costs us to chase, prosecute and house non-violent drug offenders and ask him how that jives with smaller government. 

What an ass.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

He doesn't accept facts. Why waste our time.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> For the record..... he was a friendly to some of our movement in 2010. They even helped organize for him. Now, those people will move to replace him. He as well blocked me after this:
> 
> Me: The Libertarian message was endorsed by Reagan as the Heart of Conservativism. Glad to see you confirmed that you believe Reagan was wrong as well as Goldwater and our sitting Senator. Again, you show that you are not concerned with growing the party but protecting a few of a party.
> 
> Kevin Sell: Nobody is right all of the time and lots of people take quotes out of context. The libertarian party has its own organization so why don't they run their own candidates? I believe you are wrong.
> 
> Me: So you now admit Reagan and Goldwater had it wrong. I am glad you are verbally admitting you wish those of a libertarian bent to leave the GOP. Thanks.
> 
> Kevin Sell: I didn't admit anything. You are taking my response out of context like the others. If the libertarian bend is for legalizing drug use and gay marriage (as outlined in your platform), then absolutely.
> ...



Hmmm. I usually capitalize Libertarian when referring to the Libertarian Party, and use the small l when writing about libertarian ideals.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Does this Kevin Sell person realize that his last paragraph perfectly describes a libertarian minded Republican? *"Lower taxes, less government, free enterprise and the Second Amendment."
*
Perhaps the important difference is that he only supports one Amendment to the Constitution and pisses on the rest of the document?

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Ah.... so he's not a dick it was my grammatical errors. Boy do I feel stupid.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> For the record..... he was a friendly to some of our movement in 2010. They even helped organize for him. Now, those people will move to replace him. He as well blocked me after this:
> 
> Me: The Libertarian message was endorsed by Reagan as the Heart of Conservativism. Glad to see you confirmed that you believe Reagan was wrong as well as Goldwater and our sitting Senator. Again, you show that you are not concerned with growing the party but protecting a few of a party.
> 
> Kevin Sell: Nobody is right all of the time and lots of people take quotes out of context. The libertarian party has its own organization so why don't they run their own candidates? I believe you are wrong.
> 
> Me: So you now admit Reagan and Goldwater had it wrong. I am glad you are verbally admitting you wish those of a libertarian bent to leave the GOP. Thanks.
> 
> Kevin Sell: I didn't admit anything. You are taking my response out of context like the others. If the libertarian bend is for legalizing drug use and gay marriage (as outlined in your platform), then absolutely.
> ...



Why won't that dog hunt?  I'm a libertarian who is not a Libertarian.  Many people are.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why won't that dog hunt?  I'm a libertarian who is not a Libertarian.  Many people are.


Apparently it means that you won't join up with a posse or lynch mob and hunt down some gay people with him.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Mica Sims has had some great blog posts recently:




> From the outset, the TEA Party has viewed Thomas Massie's race as Rand 2.0, with good reason.
> 
> The vitriolic attacks from Gary Moore and Kevin Sell (Alecia Webb-Edgington's agent) are Too Kooky For Kentucky 2.0.
> 
> That attack didn't work the first time and we now have Rand Paul in the US Senate, working hard to restrain the growth of government and curtail deficit spending, instead of another establishment RINO who simply talks about these conservative values when running for office and then falls into lock step with the Big Government Machine in DC once elected.
> 
> Kentucky voters are seeing through this charade.
> 
> "Fool me once... shame on... shame on you.... Fool me, can't get fooled again." George W. Bush
> ...


http://micadaily.blogspot.com/2012/0...homas.html?m=1

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

This guy is a joke.  Who can we run against him?  I'd happily donate to that effort.

----------


## Lishy

Here's a bigger question: Why does he feel such a need to dictate what we put in our bodies? It's one thing to condemn illicit drugs like what Ron Paul does, and it's another to demand the mass arrests of people who use drugs like Kevin Sell does...

He's acting like drugs are innately evil? Maybe this is just a result of conditioning all through his life? I don't get it.

Smaller government, but we cannot do what we want with our bodies? Isn't that the exact thing Family Guy and American Dad has been making fun of Republicans for years now?

----------


## Jeremy

> Kevin Sell: No, I am fairly certain those things are mentioned by section as the agenda. Oh, but you are saying you are not really the party, just one that follows the philosophy. That dog won't hunt. Nice having the disagreement, but I have to go-need to handle some business issues before COB.


 Sounds like he still doesn't understand what the LP is and how it's not relevant.  And I guess you couldn't explain it to him since he blocked you.

----------


## The Goat

We need to start a douche bag of the week award. I think we have our first nominee.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> We need to start a douche bag of the week award. I think we have our first nominee.


This is Alecia's man.  He's going to go down in flames protecting Alecia, Bunning, Davis, and the rest of the big spending dinosaurs no matter the cost.

----------


## jFico89

> Mica Sims has had some great blog posts recently:
> 
> 
> 
> http://micadaily.blogspot.com/2012/0...homas.html?m=1


Wow. Mica Sims is very impressive, thank you for sharing Sola.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It should also be pointed out that both sides of the establishment want this election to be about gay marriage. The memo in the OP just serves to further that (red herring) strategy. In essence, this guy is playing right along with Obama. They want to divert and distract from real issues.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

It should be pointed out GOPers of the establishment want no questioning of the powers our government has asserted over the people.

----------

